# Experience with genlabs anyone?



## Henk (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone evre ordered their products? Are they really domestic? I have no idea how to check up things like that.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 11, 2017)

Henk said:


> I have no idea how to check up things like that.


But you're ready & have an idea how and what you're injecting into your body? smh


----------



## Henk (Sep 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> But you're ready & have an idea how and what you're injecting into your body? smh



Oversea is risky now. Looking to get stuff in europe, but i am not looking for copies of copies. Thats why i'm trying to get information about "unknown" labels.

Being ready isnt the problem, i'm not a rookie. Thanks tho


----------



## Caballero (Sep 11, 2017)

Google is your friend....


----------



## toddfw2003 (Sep 18, 2017)

Back in the day I use to order powder and make my own prop and did a little selling at my local gym.  You can copy anyones logo pretty easily and order the exact hologram to make it look like any legit labs or human grade.  Just assume whom ever you buy from is probably making it in their kitchen and dont what you are buying is actually what they are saying.  They could be making test and tell you its deca, because you get some results you assume its legit


----------

